

'It's not a post-PC world: Just a post Windows one, maybe' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2012/10/09/post_windows_world/

======
Breakthrough
I think a lot of the people who write articles like this forget that Windows 7
still exists for the "hard-core desktop users" (yes, I claim I fall into that
category, although I'm an Xubuntu user as well). Realistically though, Windows
7 is on extended support until 2020, so that's 8 solid years of use remaining.
And for an OS that currently holds around half of the _entire_ market, I'd say
we're __far __from a "post-Windows" world.

And assuming this picture is accurate, then Windows 8 will actually be very
good for Microsoft; who wouldn't love to have an x86-based Windows 8 tablet
that can do as much as a full-fledged desktop (albeit with a bit less
performance)?

